# Clifton Bomb Proof Records Room Bunker, Bristol | May 2021



## TopAbandoned (May 18, 2021)

*Bomb Proof Record Room Bunker, Bristol | May 2021

History*

Bristol's bomb proof record room, located almost right beneath Clifton Suspension Bridge, was originally a railway line, known as the 'Clifton Extension Railway',which closed in 1922, It was later repurposed for the storage of important documents for different departments within Bristol City Council and the South West Region, It's now been left to rot for decades, and is fairly well hidden.

You*Tube* *video*







The Entrance, which as you can see, resembles an old railway tunnel.





The long very wet tunnel, which is why I'm glad I brought wellies


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2021)

Wow, that's well flooded now. Good to see it's still a thing but a shame about the idiots and their crap graff.


----------



## Hayman (May 21, 2021)

There have been TV programmes about restoring the railway. Perhaps it was the only (funicular) railway with separate tracks for first and second/third classs carriages.


----------



## TopAbandoned (May 23, 2021)

Hayman said:


> There have been TV programmes about restoring the railway. Perhaps it was the only (funicular) railway with separate tracks for first and second/third classs carriages.


Yeah, I believe that's the Clifton Rocks Railway, you're thinking of, it's right next to it almost


----------



## TopAbandoned (May 23, 2021)

HughieD said:


> Wow, that's well flooded now. Good to see it's still a thing but a shame about the idiots and their crap graff.


Yeah, it's gotten quite bad hasn't it Hughie, it is quite a shame, as it's an interesting piece of history


----------



## DarkHorse (May 24, 2021)

The railway was entirely within a tunnel. Is that accessible? There is a picture of it in the Oakwood Press book 'Lines to Avonmouth' by Mike Vincent and it shows four tracks to give the two classes of service that Hayman describes.


----------



## Hayman (May 24, 2021)

DarkHorse said:


> The railway was entirely within a tunnel. Is that accessible? There is a picture of it in the Oakwood Press book 'Lines to Avonmouth' by Mike Vincent and it shows four tracks to give the two classes of service that Hayman describes.


What I got from the TV programme about it is that the place is secure, but there are plans for some sort of restoration. Perhaps, by contacting the people who hope to restore it - and showing an interest in the site - they might let you in.


----------

